#   >  .
,  .  .   ,                ,       ,      ?              ( ,      .   ).    ., ,  ,    ?         ? 
    .

----------

.
   .    , ,     ,       ,

----------


## VLDMR

.
    - ..     -       .
   , ,     .
            . 
        .
  , ,     1 , . 

, ,      .   ,  .
      - ..   **   ..    ,   ..

,    ,       -  ,   (      ),  922, 255-      ... ,       ( )     ,     . 
  -  .

   -     ,     -  ?  , ,  ,      -         ?      6-? ,      6- ? -..

----------


## VLDMR

,  ,  ( ,  ),          . 

           6-   () ,         (   )      .
  . -    .

----------


## topalov

*VLDMR*   !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,               ,       ,      ?


        = -  =
     ,    -   




> ?

----------


## zhns

.     .      "    "      ,          ..
    ,     ,       . -        .       , , .       . 
             .  ,      .      : , , ,  (, )  ..     ,    ,         ?     ,  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


 





> ,    ,         ?


                    ?
      ?
       ?  ?        ?
 -   ,      ,   -    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : , , ,  (, )  ..     ,    ,





> ?


, ..     /,   ,         ,             ?

----------


## steklyanochka

!  ...      ,      / .      ?      ,       .     ,    "" "".    ? .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> "" "".


   ,     /  


> 


.

----------


## steklyanochka

,-    .  - ?

----------


## steklyanochka

?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

?
   .     .
   ,   .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

[COLOR=#333333$4 font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]  ,    ,   . [/COLOR] :Wink: 

     .     .

----------


## VLDMR

> .     .


 --.
    ,         ,         -   .
,    - ,   .    .




> ,    ,   .


    ---  - ** .

----------


## VLDMR

> .     .


 -.   ..          (  )   ..

       ? ,  "- ".
         ,        .  ,  ,      **   . 

 , , ,          -   .

,        , ,  ,  (     ), ,  ,  -    ,      .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,    "" "".    ? .


    -  .     - .    - ,     .
      -  .   . 

        -  ...
  -  ...  ..

----------

> ,  .  .   ,                ,       ,      ?              ( ,      .   ).    ., ,  ,    ?         ? 
>     .


   -,  -   ,   .       -,       -,        .
    ,    ,  -  .

----------

